# Presidental Essay



## Beez617 (Nov 3, 2004)

So, I had to write an essay for a public speaking class in which I had to run for President against President Bush. I don't want this to start any arguements among people on the forums. Hope you enjoy and keep an open mind!




My fellow Americans,

	My name is James and I am running for President of the United States.

	As of this day, my opponent, President George W. Bush has not done anything to help Americans    live a better life. Parents, friends, siblings, and relatives are worried sick about their loved ones across the Atlantic Ocean, fighting in the Middle East for what purpose? Parents, friends, siblings, and relatives are grieving over the deaths of their loved ones fighting in a war that has no purpose. Everyone in the nation is still sorrowful for the loss of three thousand men and women who lost their lives in the September 11th attack in 2001. What has George W. Bush done about that? Absolutely nothing, but take the American people and have them suffer as thousands of innocent lives of Afghanis, Iraqis, and Americans have been killed, all because President Bush wanted to get Saddam Hussein. And for what reason? That is still unknown to the American People.

	The September 11th attack could have been prevented. President George W. Bush had received a document with the title something to the effect of, “Osama bin Laden planning to attack U.S.” This entire attack could have been prevented. But

	I want and I will make many changes to make this world, our country a much better place to live in, because right now, it’s in ruins. President Bush, the man who was supposed to lead the American people into success after succeeding former President Clinton, did not do such a thing. The American people are in more trouble than ever before. President Clinton lied to the American People, but nobody died because of his lying. President Bush brought us to war for what reason? To disarm Iraq. Sure, we got rid of Saddam Hussein, but President Bush called on all of the military officials that he could think of and sent them to Iraq because President Bush assumed that there were weapons of mass destruction. But Iraq and Saddam Hussein weren’t the ones who constructed the attack on the United States.

	George Bush started the war on false pretenses and the fabrication that Saddam Hussein held weapons of mass destruction; however Saddam Hussein had no weapons of mass destruction, and the Iraqi people posed no threat to us, and now Osama bin Laden has released yet another tape stating that he is determined to strike us again. We have sent in some 130,000 young Americans to sacrifice their lives to support the wrong war. The war isn’t with Iraq. There is no reason to have started the war with Iraq. 

	Has President Bush ever been distinct with his reasons for going to war? Some say it’s to put Saddam out of power- that we did. Others still believe it was weapons of mass destruction. The Duelfer report said, “There were absolutely no weapons of mass destruction.” And then, when these facts are stated, the last resort is, “It was in response to the horrible acts of September 11th, 2001.” The 9-11 commission report stated itself that Saddam Hussein had NO connection to the terrorists or the events that took place on September 11th, 2001. When you send thousands upon thousands of kids to a war, and the adult influences are sparse, they get themselves into amazing amounts of trouble. Photographs of nude prisoners of war and tortured Iraqis surfaced, and unbelievable outrage was expressed by our once allies, only lowering our social stance in the world. Wouldn’t you love to live in Iraq- first you are mindlessly bombed by America, and then they rape you! Ever since Saddam has left power life in Iraq has been nothing but joyous. That’s what the hundreds of Iraqis who burned five American soldiers beyond belief and then hung them above a bridge would tell you. That’s what the woman whose father and baby son were crushed in the debris of what was once their house would tell you. Even the Iraqi soccer team, who were not effected by the bombing of Baghdad at all would say, “How can George Bush say he is a religious person when he orders his own citizens to slaughter our innocent people.” Yes, the war in Iraq is going even better than the news says.

	His diplomacy strategies are an utter failure. George himself said before he was elected, “I’m not very good with foreign affairs.” This must be the worst foreign affair since WWII. Of course President Bush, it is more than obvious that you are not good with foreign affairs. You send thousands and thousands of troops to Iraq and blame everything on the Iraqis, when in fact; you are the one mistaken, because Iraq and Saddam Hussein posed no major threat against the United States.

	When former President Clinton left office, there was a five trillion dollar surplus for the American People. As of now, we are in a seven trillion dollar deficit during President Bush’s term. Where did the money go, President Bush- to your war?

	President Bush promised in his last campaign to lower health care costs and during the President Debate, he is still promising it. I think it’s too late for him to promise anything, because the promises he has made haven’t been brought through. I’m sick of his promises, and I’m sure that you are too. 

	What else did President Bush promise the American People? He as planed to lower the taxes of the American People. With his tax plan, it would only lower the taxes of the families that have a yearly salary of $200,000 and would only include celebrities, politicians, and millionaires. That’s almost less then ten percent of the entire nation. That’s not good enough, because it’ll then raise the taxes of the middle classes tax even more than what it already is. I will lower the taxes of the families that make less than $200,000 a year, because it’s only fair. 

	As the cost for generic and brand name medications, President Bush is testing the medications that come into the United States, which is increasing the cost. According to President Bush, “Just want to make sure they're safe. When a drug comes in from Canada, I want to make sure it cures you and doesn't kill you.” You haven’t killed us, Mr. President, but you’ve done everything you’ve done to take our hard earned cash a pawn in your war.

	I will make health care and prescriptions affordable for everyone- not just for the rich. The extra cost Bush put on prescriptions will be reduced- generic brands and name brands. I will make it affordable to those who have trouble paying for the medication.

	Concerning the war in Iraq, I will withdraw American troops as soon as I take office little by little until Iraq has been rebuilt to my satisfaction. From there, once troops have left Iraq, I will find the true culprit behind the September 11th attacks, Osama bin Laden. I will hunt him down and bring him to justice, unlike what President Bush has done.

	“I believe America's best days are ahead of us because I believe that the future belongs to freedom, not to fear. 

	That's the country that I'm going to fight for. And I ask you to give me the opportunity to make you proud. I ask you to give me the opportunity to lead this great nation, so that we can be stronger here at home, respected again in the world, and have responsible leadership that we deserve.”

	God Bless America. Thank you.


-James


----------



## stigmatax (Nov 27, 2004)

Its good Micheal Moore


----------



## mammamaia (Nov 27, 2004)

not bad, but you need to get your facts straight in many places and there are a lot of grammar goofs that should be taken care of before this speech is delivered, or the paper handed in... 

good luck!... love and hugs, maia


----------



## zero (Nov 27, 2004)

All in all, I loved it.  Great speech.


One slight problem though, but it's mine alone and has nothing to do with the quality of your work.


I feel we, as writers need to remember we are writers and not politicians.


----------



## NightWing (Nov 28, 2004)

And what do you call the people who write speeches? And press releases? And the hundreds of other "scribes" that work with political parties across the world?
Depending on your objective when writing a piece, you may well be a politician. 
After all, don't they just manipulate words to get what they want?

As far as the speech goes, I think it attacks Bush more than it shows your talents as a candidate. But since I'm an Aussie, I'll just stir zero again and shut up


----------



## zero (Nov 28, 2004)

NightWing said:
			
		

> And what do you call the people who write speeches? And press releases? And the hundreds of other "scribes" that work with political parties across the world?)




I call those people liars.  Traitors to the faith, if you know what I mean.  I believe we have a responsability to our readers,  our contemporaries, and yes, ourselves.  Putting a spin on something to make it look less worse is one thing, but deception on a mass level is criminal in my eyes.


I do have a different word for the Bush speech writers.  "Talentless hacks".  Listen to his next speech and tell me I'm wrong.  


And yes, Nightwing, by now you know I just can't resist.


----------



## NoWorries (Nov 30, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libel#History

Might wanna read that.


----------



## mammamaia (Dec 3, 2004)

zero...
hitler was a writer... so were lenin and marx and mao... so, don't get all emotional about 'writers' being god-like figures who have a responsibility to 'do no harm' like hippocrates' dictum to doctors... 

and, hey, if you believe the bible was god-written or dictated, then he's one too... and look at all the genocide and incest and other bad stuff he wrote as orders to his 'readers'!

there are good writers and bad writers... hacks and masters of the art... teachers of wisdom and seducers of the weak... good-doing writers and evil-inspiring ones... so, don't lump me into your 'we' as 'being one' with the whole range, ok?

love and hugs, maia


----------

